# Can I use these?



## The Trans Am Kid (Jun 25, 2007)

Can I use these bricks in my tank? They have good hiding spaces and places to hide, especially if I stacked them in a specific way.

If not, is there any kind of silicon or spray I could put on the outside to seal it?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I've run "clean" bricks in several tanks. By clean I mean that I know where they came from and how they were handled. That way I knew they weren't lying in my garage getting auto chemicals all over them. I usually faced them towards the back of the tank and then covered the front with driftwood to camouflage them.


----------



## The Trans Am Kid (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't think I want to cover them up. I want the holes to show so the fish can hide in them and feel safe. lol I just want more places them to swim around, like a jungle gym.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey mate yeah bricks work fine. They're in my african set up. To make sure they were sterile i soaked them in a bleach wash, 1 part bleach to bout 10-15 parts water. Left them for a couple of days, took them out emptied the bucket and put a strong concentration or water conditioner in there and put the bricks in there. This is because bleach is basically chlorine with some ions here and there. After another couple of days soaking i left them in the sun for about to days to evaporate any left chemicals and hey presto. Might be a bit of effort but better to be safe than sorry.

Cheers,
Rusty


----------

